# Something New From Moebius!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Take a look! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Man...Too Cool :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow.

Simply...... wow.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I was sworn to secrecy on this, but one of the test shot heads Dave sent me had the plating (which was VERY nice btw, sort of a stainless steel quality, rather than the toylike chrome you get with most model car kits). And since we're letting cats out of bags today, yes there WILL be a Robert Downey head (helmeted with the visor flipped up) HOPEFULLY in time for the Chiller show in April. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool news from Moebius and another cool replacement head from Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Must. Have. Lighting!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Sswweeeet!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

People! Listen and listen good. These photographs are an obvious ploy by Moebius Models to part us from more of our hard earned money. I say to you now, resist, resist, resist. Don't give into these blunt advertising tactics.


Oh, who am I kidding! I preordered one as soon as Cult had it listed in his shop. Eagerly awaiting it's release in the near future.

By the way, they also suckered me in with their Flying Sub, Frankenstein and Mummy photos. 

Darn! They're good at their job. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Capt. Krik said:


> People! Listen and listen good. These photographs are an obvious ploy by Moebius Models to part us from more of our hard earned money. I say to you now, resist, resist, resist. Don't give into these blunt advertising tactics.
> 
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding! I preordered one as soon as Cult had it listed in his shop. Eagerly awaiting it's release in the near future.
> ...


HA HA Weekling....(i waited nearly 20 seconds before i hit the 'add to cart' button)
Mcdee


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm with Mr. P on on this one,

Must have lighting! OH YEAH! 

*DOMO ARIGATO MOBIOUS Frank and all at Moebious Models!!*
:woohoo:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Is there any info that the chest piece, eyes & the hand & foot jets will be shot in clear?? This is all that's really needed to make the kit even better than it already looks! I'm already jonesing for that Downey head!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Andy; the Moebius kit will be molded in colored (or plated) styrene. Pretty sure that Dave has made test shots available to some of the lighting guys who will be casting their own clear parts.
Tom


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...daaaaaaaanng dat's niiiiiiiiiiice....


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

That is superb!!


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

STOP IT!!! I'm not going to have money for ANYTHING ELSE this year!!!!

Flying sub (grumble grumble)
Iron Man (grumble grumble)
Iron Man Mk II (Did I mention grumble grumble?)



So, what else are you planning to part us with our money, Moebius?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wow...... youre really our hero frank! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> HA HA Weekling....(i waited nearly 20 seconds before i hit the 'add to cart' button)
> Mcdee


Bwah, Hah, Hah, Hah, Hah, Hah!!!!!!!!

Good one, McDee!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Trying to re-coup my credit card from 2008...hope to pre-order soon!

Looks GREAT!!!

MMM


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Bwain no more said:


> Andy; the Moebius kit will be molded in colored (or plated) styrene. Pretty sure that Dave has made test shots available to some of the lighting guys who will be casting their own clear parts.


Oh, I'm sure they'll be aftermarket parts. I was just curious if the parts in the kit would be clear.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

xr4sam said:


> STOP IT!!! I'm not going to have money for ANYTHING ELSE this year!!!!
> 
> Flying sub (grumble grumble)
> Iron Man (grumble grumble)
> ...



I'm hoping for a kit of the Mark I armor to complete the set......


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No clear parts in either version of Iron Man.

Dave


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

D'oh! Well, thanks for the heads up, Dave.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,since Moebius is so into issuing the Iron Man movie variants,it would be great if they continued along that line and released the comic book versions of Iron Man.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There _shall _be reposing!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John, you're such a poser!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_*Vogue!!!!*_


----------

